# PVP Cheater



## echterman (22. August 2008)

so leute, vorhin ist mir was so stranges übern weg gelaufen, dass ich erstmal genauer hinschaun musste um das ganze richtig zu erkennen.

PVP Auge des Sturms, an sich nichts besonderes aber vorhin hab ich etwas krasses gesehn. Ich seh nen komplett S3(rest episch) equipten Drenai Krieger mit an die 18K hp. er läuft auf einen Orc Schamanen(komplett S2 plus das dicke schild) zu, ich schurke(nachtelf) und schleiche hinter den schamanen mit schattenschritt. auf einmal haut der schamane nen kettenblitz raus und der krieger fällt tot um   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   und ich hatte schon Hinterhalt gemacht und war ungetarnt. der schamane dreht sich um(hat nierenhieb wiederstanden) und schleudert mir auch son kettenblitz um die ohren und ich geh prombt down.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da dachte ich mir das kann doch nicht sein, 18k dmg mit einem cast, das geht nicht mit rechten dingen zu. ich such also besagten schamanen und sehe das es 4 schamanen sind die von einem gesteuert werden. Die haben echt alles platt gemacht. Die haben wir nichtmal tot bekommen, als wir mit 6 man auf die drauf sind. 

irgendwann hab ich dann den schamanen von den vieren rausgefunden der die steuert. und dann sind wir alle auf den gegangen mit erheblichen verlusten auf unserer seite. und siehe da, die anderen drei schamanen standen nur dumm da und haben sich umboxen lassen. das hatte aber nur einmal geklappt. leider.

kann mir einer sagen wie sowas geht, das einer 4 chars steuert?


schreibt mal pls was das sein könnte und was ihr von so etwas haltet...


----------



## apfelshorle (22. August 2008)

Multiboxxing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich halte nicht viel davon, finde es sehr beschissen,  aber naja, wems spaß macht ? ;-)

Meine Tante Edith kam grad ins Zimmer und schrie "First!"


----------



## traumbasis1 (22. August 2008)

das nennt man multiboxing


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (22. August 2008)

Krass aber erlaubt^^  
gibt in einer Buffedshow was dazu


----------



## Mindista (22. August 2008)

sei froh das es nicht 5 waren ^^


----------



## CroWeD (22. August 2008)

Multiboxing, nix Cheater.

Benötigt werden:

-4 Accounts
-Sehr guten Rechner
-Diverses Programm
-Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Wie das alles Funtioniert steht im Sticky!


mfg


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (22. August 2008)

das ist ein multiboxer der oft im bg unterwegs ist....es sind aber in der regel 5 schamanen.....er spielt 5 acc´s mit einer tastatur

was ich davon halte?....mir ist sowas egal, der typ ist schon gestraft genug....


----------



## Arnorns (22. August 2008)

kein multiboxing wenn sich dass wirklich so abgespielt hat wie der te erzählt. beim multiboxing hat man 4 pcs mit jeweils einem acc, da warn es anscheinend 4 schamanen die alle immer das gleiche gemacht haben. beim multiboxing muss man alle chars einzeln steuern


----------



## CroWeD (22. August 2008)

Arnorns schrieb:


> kein multiboxing wenn sich dass wirklich so abgespielt hat wie der te erzählt. beim multiboxing hat man 4 pcs mit jeweils einem acc, da warn es anscheinend 4 schamanen die alle immer das gleiche gemacht haben. beim multiboxing muss man alle chars einzeln steuern



Aha ? Informier dich erstmal ....Wenn man keine Ahnung einfach mal die.....


----------



## Mindista (22. August 2008)

Arnorns schrieb:


> kein multiboxing wenn sich dass wirklich so abgespielt hat wie der te erzählt. beim multiboxing hat man 4 pcs mit jeweils einem acc, da warn es anscheinend 4 schamanen die alle immer das gleiche gemacht haben. beim multiboxing muss man alle chars einzeln steuern



multiboxing funktioniert auch auf nur einem pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (22. August 2008)

@ Arnorns  das geht alles auf einem Rechner und man muss nicht alle einzeln steuern


----------



## Impostor (22. August 2008)

Arnorns schrieb:


> kein multiboxing wenn sich dass wirklich so abgespielt hat wie der te erzählt. beim multiboxing hat man 4 pcs mit jeweils einem acc, da warn es anscheinend 4 schamanen die alle immer das gleiche gemacht haben. beim multiboxing muss man alle chars einzeln steuern



äh
ja wenn man das so sehr aufwändig haben will
ich würd´s so machen wie in der Buffedshow


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (22. August 2008)

Arnorns schrieb:


> kein multiboxing wenn sich dass wirklich so abgespielt hat wie der te erzählt. beim multiboxing hat man 4 pcs mit jeweils einem acc, da warn es anscheinend 4 schamanen die alle immer das gleiche gemacht haben. beim multiboxing muss man alle chars einzeln steuern



nee, die musst nicht alle einzeln steuern^^


----------



## Arnorns (22. August 2008)

CroWeD schrieb:


> Aha ? Informier dich erstmal ....Wenn man keine Ahnung einfach mal die.....



dann erklät mir dochmal, warum ide restlichen 3 schamanen einfach so rumstanden nach dem der "main" tot war? beim multiboxing hätte der  doch einfach auf die andern accs umschalten können


----------



## CroWeD (22. August 2008)

Arnorns schrieb:


> dann erklät mir dochmal, warum ide restlichen 3 schamanen einfach so rumstanden nach dem der "main" tot war? beim multiboxing hätte der  doch einfach auf die andern accs umschalten können



Kein Bock ? Afk ? Rechner abgeschmiert ? Mutter hatt gestört ? Cola auf die Tasta gefallen ?


----------



## Mindista (22. August 2008)

Arnorns schrieb:


> dann erklät mir dochmal, warum ide restlichen 3 schamanen einfach so rumstanden nach dem der "main" tot war? beim multiboxing hätte der  doch einfach auf die andern accs umschalten können



weil die alle dem "main" folgen und das was er macht auch tun, sobald der tot ist brichts auseinander.


----------



## Magazad (22. August 2008)

Ich mag die typen auch nicht naja wer die kohle hat . Multiboxer würde ich nie mit in eine Ini nehmen teamspiel gleich NULL.


----------



## echterman (22. August 2008)

zur weiteren info, die chars hatten alle verschiedenen namen wo immer nur ein buchstabe vertauscht war. und die haben 100% synchron die casts ect. gemacht(totems, buffs)...

schon krass finde ich das... wir krank muss man sein, wenn man so ne nummer abzieht... derjenige hat echt kein leben...


----------



## Arnorns (22. August 2008)

CroWeD schrieb:


> Kein Bock ? Afk ? Rechner abgeschmiert ? Mutter hatt gestört ? Cola auf die Tasta gefallen ?



sicher, genau in dem moment in dem er stirb lässt er vor schreck die cola aus der hand fallen


----------



## Arnorns (22. August 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> weil die alle dem "main" folgen und das was er macht auch tun, sobald der tot ist brichts auseinander.



dann ist es aber kein normales multiboxing weil er da ja einfach auf die noch lebenden switchen könnte


----------



## CroWeD (22. August 2008)

> sicher, genau in dem moment in dem er stirb lässt er vor schreck die cola aus der hand fallen




Zu unwahrscheinlich ? Es war Multiboxing und fertig Oo wiedersprich mir nicht ^^



> schon krass finde ich das... wir krank muss man sein, wenn man so ne nummer abzieht... derjenige hat echt kein leben...



Warum hatt er kein Leben ?
Das hatt sogar weniger Zeit in Anspruch genommen diese 4 zu Leveln als dein Solo-Char.

mfg


----------



## Mindista (22. August 2008)

Arnorns schrieb:


> dann ist es aber kein normales multiboxing weil er da ja einfach auf die noch lebenden switchen könnte



ich würde multiboxen generell nicht als normal bezeichnen.
aber es ist erlaubt.


und ob das mit dem switchen so einfach funktioniert? keine ahnung.


----------



## echterman (22. August 2008)

wie gesagt, als der anführer von den vieren tot war haben die anderen nicht mehr gemacht... die haben nur so dagestanden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (22. August 2008)

CroWeD schrieb:


> Warum hatt er kein Leben ?
> Das hatt sogar weniger Zeit in Anspruch genommen diese 4 zu Leveln als dein Solo-Char.
> 
> mfg



naja...wer so freakig ist und so viel kohle in ein game investiert hat mit der realen welt nimmer viel zu tun


----------



## Keeral (22. August 2008)

Eher nicht , da sowas meist über makros läuft ala /assist , und nem Toten kann man schlecht assistieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deswegen wird sich da nix mehr getan haben , hab das auch ne weile gemacht  , aber nur mit 2 ^^


----------



## B.CA$H (22. August 2008)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kam dazu mal etwas recht interessantes auf GiGa,dorte sagten sie welche Progs man brauche etc.

Finde es eigentlich relativ gemein,aber wer das Geld hat und wer daran Spaß hat


----------



## CroWeD (22. August 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> naja...wer so freakig ist und so viel kohle in ein game investiert hat mit der realen welt nimmer viel zu tun



Wenn ich Geld hätte würd ich es auch machen allerdings nicht um so kleines Kiddy's im BG wegzuownen.....


----------



## Altertaure (22. August 2008)

Magazad schrieb:


> Ich mag die typen auch nicht naja wer die kohle hat . Multiboxer würde ich nie mit in eine Ini nehmen teamspiel gleich NULL.



tja du kannst auch keinen 5 mann multiboxer mit in eine ini nehmen weil die ini dann voll ist und wer sich auf youtube mal die tdm hero mit multiboxer angeschaut hat der weiss was die koennen.

und das die anderen einfach nur dumm da standen (nach dem der main tot war) liegt daran das er scheinbar kein makro gemacht hat mit dem er dann nummer 2 zum main macht also wartet er bis der rest auch tot ist.

Leute schaut euch doch bitte die buffedshow an oder lest bei Flauwy (Florian Delle) im blog alles nach der hats recht genau beschrieben weil er es ja auch macht.

hf beim lesen und mekern..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. es gibt auch Videos wo 2 Multyboxer durch Kara gehen ^^


----------



## Lortox (22. August 2008)

o_O du bist aber auch von gestern Multiboxxing wird dochn riesen trubel drum gemacht !


----------



## Shaguar93 (22. August 2008)

multiboxing..denke dazu braucht man auch mehrere bildschirme...


----------



## Keeral (22. August 2008)

nein , gibt tools das 4 fenster auf einem Monitor laufen lässt , nimmt dann die ränder weg und die taskleiste un so


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (22. August 2008)

CroWeD schrieb:


> Wenn ich Geld hätte würd ich es auch machen allerdings nicht um so kleines Kiddy's im BG wegzuownen.....



naja...ganz egal wieviel geld...für sowas könnte ich mich nicht begeistern....aber wer lust drauf hat solls machen...mir ist das egal


----------



## dobro (22. August 2008)

Ganz ehrlich, hätt ich das Geld würd ichs auch mal aus Fun tun. Hört sich einfach nur Spaßig an und in nem Video wo nen Multiboxer alleine TDM Hero legt, würd ich auch gern =)


----------



## Shaguar93 (22. August 2008)

echterman schrieb:


> wie gesagt, als der anführer von den vieren tot war haben die anderen nicht mehr gemacht... die haben nur so dagestanden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich kann dir wenn du willst ein vid von warcraftmovies posten.. das hat ein s2 schami ( also 5 davon) im 5v5 gemacht...ist sehr lustig grad wenn man sieht das ein hunter auf die brücke der arena läuft und sofort instant down geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit:achja vergessen...der schami spielte auf nem 2k rating.


----------



## Keeral (22. August 2008)

Wenn mans mal gemacht hat isses wirklich witzig , hatte mit meinen beiden schamis (bevor ich keine lust mehr dazu hatte) im 60er bg diverse kills nach dem schema "Blitz-Blitz-Schock-Tot"-Kills (je nach HP des gegners darf man einen blitz weglassen^^)


----------



## Shaguar93 (22. August 2008)

ich glaube das is nen ähnliches vid... hatte ich mal gesehen...ist sehr interessant:


http://warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?id=69...a392703beb18c29


----------



## abe15 (22. August 2008)

Man nennt das Multiboxing. Man braucht nen Ultraguten Rechner dafür und sollte möglichst keine Freunde haben.
Unter WoWlern ist es verhasst, von Seiten Blizzards allerdings erlaubt.
--> kein cheating, wenn auch arm.


----------



## Shaguar93 (22. August 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Man nennt das Multiboxing. Man braucht nen Ultraguten Rechner dafür und sollte möglichst keine Freunde haben.
> Unter WoWlern ist es verhasst, von Seiten Blizzards allerdings erlaubt.
> --> kein cheating, wenn auch arm.


mensch du kennst dich aber aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CroWeD (22. August 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Man nennt das Multiboxing. Man braucht nen Ultraguten Rechner dafür und sollte möglichst keine Freunde haben.
> Unter WoWlern ist es verhasst, von Seiten Blizzards allerdings erlaubt.
> --> kein cheating, wenn auch arm.



Neid sowas nennt man auch Neid. Die ganzen Kiddy-Hater sind nur angepisst weil sie mit Ihren Untoten-Schurken mal nicht auf der Insel alles umknocken können.
Ja es ist erlaubt, warum auch nicht? Er bezahlt für alle Accounts.

mfg


----------



## Shaguar93 (22. August 2008)

CroWeD schrieb:


> Neid sowas nennt man auch Neid. Die ganzen Kiddy-Hater sind nur angepisst weil sie mit Ihren Untoten-Schurken mal nicht auf der Insel alles umknocken können.
> Ja es ist erlaubt, warum auch nicht? Er bezahlt für alle Accounts.
> 
> mfg


omg n1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 seh ich genauso


----------



## Infarma (22. August 2008)

Der Multiboxer aus dem Beispiel des TE scheint ja nicht so doll gewesen zu sein. Gute Spieler haben eine Absicherung, so dass sie auch noch Handlungsfähig sind, nachdem der Main tot ist.



Magazad schrieb:


> Multiboxer würde ich nie mit in eine Ini nehmen



Krasser Denkfehler.
Multiboxer würden DICH nicht mit in eine Ini nehmen.




abe15 schrieb:


> Unter WoWlern ist es verhasst



Nur weil du deinen Neid nicht zügeln kannst, gibt dir dass noch nicht das Recht im Namen aller WoWler zu sprechen.


----------



## blizor (22. August 2008)

Multiboxxing ist eh voll vom Nachteil im Arathi.
Sind mal im Arathibecken gewesen und da hat ein Multiboxxer mit 5 Schamis die Mine gehalten.
Wir sind garnicht erst hingegangen und die restlichen Hordler hatten keine chance, weil die Schamis da an der Mine einfach nur rumstanden.
Am Ende haben wir dann gewonnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sebiprotago (22. August 2008)

Gegen Multiboxer hilft Fear sehr gut, da die Chars dann unkontrolliert auseinanderlaufen und der Boxer die auch nicht so ohne weiteres wieder auf einen Punkt bekommt. Das erschwert dann die Bewegung oder macht sie sogar unmöglich, da einzelne Chars steckenbeleiben etc. Ausserdem kann man dann die Einzelchars gezielt auseinandernehmen. Hat man rausgefunden wer der Main ist reicht es auch den zu fearen (Hexer), da man damit auch die ganze Gruppe ausser Gefecht setzt. Mit den richtigen Taktiken (und Fähigkeiten) sind die 5 chars eines Multiboxer vermutlich sogar leichter zu besiegen als 5 einzelne Spieler. Allerdings klappen in Rnd-BGs Absprachen ja leider selten bis nie.


----------



## Arnorns (22. August 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> multiboxing funktioniert auch auf nur einem pc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das es auf einem guten rechner läuft is ja schon klar, mir stellt sich nur die frage warum besagter spieler dann nicht einfach switched


----------



## Dr Death (22. August 2008)

was meinst du mit switchen ?


----------



## Zachrid (22. August 2008)

Trotzdem ist Multiboxing irgendwie etwas, dass dem eigentlichen Sinn des Spieles zu wieder läuft... zumindest von meinem Standpunkt aus. 

Ich spiele schließlich ein MMORPG um mit anderen *zusammen* zu spielen und nicht um alles alleine zu machen. Alleine vor mich hinzocken, dass kann ich auch wenn ich die dabei anfallenden, monatlichen Abokosten in Offlinegames investiere, anstatt in 3-4 weitere Accounts... da habe ich zudem auch mehr Abwechslung. Für mich wäre dass wie den Everest zu besteigen, man kann es einmal machen - aber danach hat man es getan. Es sei denn natürlich, man macht irgendwie Kohle damit, zum Beispiel dass man 3 Accounts verkauft und einen behält... *hust* Ansonten ist für mich 'Multiboxing' auf der gleichen Preislage wie bei einem Solospiel zu cheaten, macht einem irgendwie das Spiel selbst madig... 

Naja. Solange es nicht Überhand nimmt ist mir sowas egal, aber ich denke solche Leute haben ein großes Potential andere Spieler zu enervieren.


----------



## Atroniss (22. August 2008)

sebiprotago schrieb:


> Gegen Multiboxer hilft Fear sehr gut, da die Chars dann unkontrolliert auseinanderlaufen und der Boxer die auch nicht so ohne weiteres wieder auf einen Punkt bekommt. Das erschwert dann die Bewegung oder macht sie sogar unmöglich, da einzelne Chars steckenbeleiben etc. Ausserdem kann man dann die Einzelchars gezielt auseinandernehmen. Hat man rausgefunden wer der Main ist reicht es auch den zu fearen (Hexer), da man damit auch die ganze Gruppe ausser Gefecht setzt. Mit den richtigen Taktiken (und Fähigkeiten) sind die 5 chars eines Multiboxer vermutlich sogar leichter zu besiegen als 5 einzelne Spieler. Allerdings klappen in Rnd-BGs Absprachen ja leider selten bis nie.


versuche mal nen Shaman Boxer zu fearen bei 5 Erdungstotems^^


----------



## Cleglo (22. August 2008)

Arnorns schrieb:


> das es auf einem guten rechner läuft is ja schon klar, mir stellt sich nur die frage warum besagter spieler dann nicht einfach switched



Die 4(oder 3) Charachtere sind auf folgen eingestellt, auf einen Char. Wenn dieser tot ist, haben alle anderen kein Ziel zum folgen mehr. Folglich müsster er auf alle umswitchen um sie auf folgen zu stellen. aber dann fehlt ja wieder der, der tot it und der stht dann am friedhof. warscheinlich hat er einfach gewartet, das die anderen 3 auch sterben, sodass die am firedhof stehen, er sein makro drückt das die wieder iene mfolgen und weiterpsielt


----------



## Razyl (22. August 2008)

Magazad schrieb:


> Ich mag die typen auch nicht naja wer die kohle hat . Multiboxer würde ich nie mit in eine Ini nehmen teamspiel gleich NULL.


Die gehen alleine in ne ini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthos (22. August 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die gehen alleine in ne ini
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ER geht alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (22. August 2008)

Is ganz nett zum questen, und 5er Inis, aber raiden wird derjenige nie und im pvp isses auch fürn Arsch


----------



## Laeknishendr (22. August 2008)

Wäre auch seltsam wenn nicht erlaubt^^
Und schon garnicht Cheater.


----------



## Noriná (22. August 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Is ganz nett zum questen, und 5er Inis, aber raiden wird derjenige nie und im pvp isses auch fürn Arsch



Multiboxer gehen alleine oder mit nem anderen Multiboxer in inis und Raids! Schau einfach mal auf Youtube.com oder WarcraftMovies.com nach!


----------



## The Future (22. August 2008)

Atroniss schrieb:


> versuche mal nen Shaman Boxer zu fearen bei 5 Erdungstotems^^



Könnte sogar 20 fearen Totem kann kein Flächen fear abwehren ich muss es wissen bin selber Schamane und habe es ausgetestet mit einem anderen spieler das heißt es kann nicht mal zufall gewesen sein das zum beispiel mein Totem nicht mehr da war oder das ich aus dem Bereich drausen war.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (22. August 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> naja...wer so freakig ist und so viel kohle in ein game investiert hat mit der realen welt nimmer viel zu tun



aha. na du kennst dich aber aus. vorurteile und so. du kennst die leute nicht einmal. also bitte, psst.

ich finde sowas interessant. wenn ich die möglichkeiten hätte, würde ich das auch mal probieren.


----------



## loragorn (22. August 2008)

hab auch mal sonen Typ gesehen, nur war des in Westfall, da waren 4 genau Identische Draenei Schamis die die ganze Zeit immer genau dasselbe gemacht haben.  Die sind sogar danach Alleine DM gegangen (die waren lvl16)


----------



## Funnyfresh1984 (22. August 2008)

@Arnorns 
Ich denke mal das der seine makros nur auf dem main hat.
und wenn der Main death ist dann nützt das switchen nichts weil keine taste belegt ist.

@ te : wenn jmd meint Multiboxing zu betreiben soll er es einfach. Ich persönlich würde nicht noch einen acc machen und nochmehr an Blizz zahlen . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greetz Funnyfresh


----------



## Xori (22. August 2008)

Multibixing macht schon sehr viel Spaß, das muss ich zugeben.

Ob auf einem oder mehreren Rechnern ist es völlig egal, dank KeyClone und Autohotkey, gibt es da keine Grenzen.
Die Möglichkeiten sind fast unendlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (22. August 2008)

Multiboxing nix cheaten und naja scheint aber nen anfänger gewesen zu sein da er nur einen Char sieht bzw. steuert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrics (22. August 2008)

hm eines frag ich mich trotzdem: kann man den einen char auf einen anderen  acc.kopieren??oder wieso sind die alle gleich???


----------



## Littlestream (22. August 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Ansonten ist für mich 'Multiboxing' auf der gleichen Preislage wie bei einem Solospiel zu cheaten, macht einem irgendwie das Spiel selbst madig...



Nun, ich muss zugeben auch bei Solospielen zu cheaten, jedoch erst, wenn ichs einmal ohne durch hab. Das Multiboxing hat schon seinen Reiz, wenn man alles einmal "normal" durch hat. Ich hab sämtliche 5er Innis mehrere Dutzend mal durch, die ein oder andere sicher an die hundert mal und allein der Gedanke dadran, mal nicht langwierig eine Grp suchen zu müssen, wo man wahrscheinlich noch wegen anderer Fehler whipet, sondern machen kann, was man will und nur sich selbst Rechenschaft schuldig ist, reizt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littlestream (22. August 2008)

Funnyfresh1984 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das der seine makros nur auf dem main hat.
> und wenn der Main death ist dann nützt das switchen nichts weil keine taste belegt ist.



Ich hatte bis eben nicht die leiseste Ahnung, dass es sowas gibt, aber wenn du dir mal per Google (so wie ich das gemacht hab^^) eine Anleitung dafür anguckst wirst sehn, dass bis auf 2 Tasten(Eine für "Ziel helfen" und eine für "Ziel folgen") alle Charaktere das gleiche Interface haben.


----------



## Asoriel (22. August 2008)

@Arnorns
du hast echt keine Ahnung von Multiboxing...
Du steuerst deinen Main und die Toons machen dem Main alles nach, die einzelnen Fenster sind mit einem Programm relativ winzig, man erkennt dann nichtmehr gerade viel. Der Main ist in nem großen Fenster, und dank einem Script machen einem die Toons alles nach, daher sind die Toons regunglos wenn der Main tot ist, das liegt daran, da es einfach nahezu unmöglich ist die dann noch gescheit und per Maus zu steuern.

btw: Ich hab mal 5 Mages im BG getroffen...einfach nur Arkane Axplosion-Spam und alle waren tot...Ach, und es ist kein cheaten, alles erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vatenkeist (22. August 2008)

mimimi

wers mag solls machen

mir zu teuer


----------



## Leschko (22. August 2008)

hmm da du sagst das das nen horde char war kenn ich den nicht aber bei uns auf dem server spielt einer auch 4 draenei schamis hab den schonmal gefragtwie man das macht und er meint er hat die alle gleichzeitig mit "folgen" gelevelt und macht mit denen auch pvp und ermeinte auch das er 4 bildschirme und tastaturen nebeneinander auf gebaut hat...


----------



## Leschko (22. August 2008)

hmm da du sagst das das nen horde char war kenn ich den nicht aber bei uns auf dem server spielt einer auch 4 draenei schamis hab den schonmal gefragtwie man das macht und er meint er hat die alle gleichzeitig mit "folgen" gelevelt und macht mit denen auch pvp und ermeinte auch das er 4 bildschirme und tastaturen nebeneinander auf gebaut hat...


----------



## eti123 (22. August 2008)

Du solltest mal Multiboxing bei Youtube, oder bei Warcraftmovies eingeben. Dort gibt es ein Video von einem Horden Spieler, welcher mit 5 Schamanen spielt, die er auch richtig steuern kann, also wenn einer stirbt ist das nicht weiter schlimm, denn er kann mit den restlichen 4 genau so weiter spielen.
Mit seinen 5 Schamanen hat er (jetzt kommts!!):

*Terasse der Magister im heroischen Modus durchgespielt. (Für diesen Elementar Boss brauchte er keine 15 Sekunden)
*Eine Arena Wertung von über 2200 im 5v5
*Im Alteractal ist er gleich zum Hauptmann Galvandar geritten und hat dort auf die Allianz gewartet. 19 Allianz Spieler kamen und kurz darauf, hatte die Allianz 19 Verstärkungspunkte verloren und der Hauptmann Galvandar sowie die 5 Schamanen lebten noch immer…


----------



## jordilaforge (22. August 2008)

Syrics schrieb:


> hm eines frag ich mich trotzdem: kann man den einen char auf einen anderen  acc.kopieren??oder wieso sind die alle gleich???




weil er mit allen chars die gleichen Q macht und dadurch die gleiche ausrüstung erhält?
schonmal drüber nach gedacht?
wies aussieht eher nicht


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (22. August 2008)

So Leute,

Multiboxer sind einfach nur krank und wer damit sympathisiert, nicht weniger. Aber das merken die (nicht wenigen) WoW-Süchtigen in diesem Forum offenbar schon gar nicht mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was für ein Schwächling und eine Niete muss man wohl im rL sein, um in der virtuellen Welt mit fünffacher Power auftreten zu müssen, die alles umnieten kann?

Dass das ein Hordler war, wundert mich überhaupt nicht. Denn dort ist das Kompensations-, Flucht- und Sublimationsbedürfnis besonders ausgeprägt.

Ich finde, dass Blizzard Multiboxing technisch unterbinden oder zumindest ahnden sollte. 

Ein Permbann für fünf Accounts auf einmal - das wäre was!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderlady (22. August 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> Multiboxer sind einfach nur krank und wer damit sympathisiert, nicht weniger. Aber das merken die (nicht wenigen) WoW-Süchtigen in diesem Forum offenbar schon gar nicht mehr.
> 
> ...


1: Wer das geld hat?ß andere investieren das Geld in andere Sachene r in 5 wow accs 
2: Nur weil Du Neidisch bist?????? hast du pech
3: sowas von jemanden der Hartz IV naund ... Ind er Sigi Stehen ha... bitte lösch deinen forum acc


----------



## shick (22. August 2008)

Hey Apfelschorle, deine Tante ist die geilste, mußte so lachen...^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (22. August 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> Multiboxer sind einfach nur krank und wer damit sympathisiert, nicht weniger. Aber das merken die (nicht wenigen) WoW-Süchtigen in diesem Forum offenbar schon gar nicht mehr.
> 
> ...



Da ist wohl einer angefressen das er sowas nicht kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Horde spielen meistens diejenigen, die etwas mehr Hirn haben und nicht dem "ach die Rasse sieht so süüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüß aus" nachrennen.
2. Multiboxing ist nicht leicht und kostet 'nen Haufen Schotter

Wenn Blizzard Multiboxing unterbinden würde wären sie schön blöd - 5facher Gewinn durch einen Spieler? Das würde ich mir auch nicht entgehen lassen.

Und was ist so schlimm daran 5 Chars zeitgleich zu spielen? Kann auch mit 4 Freunden anfangen, und alles mit einfachen Ansagen so absprechen das alle jederzeit genau das gleiche tun. Ist mindestens genauso schwierig... aber naja... wayne kümmerts?


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (23. August 2008)

Sucht mal im Arsenal nach Forekin. Schamy auf Blackmoore mit 5 Accounts und alle gleich equippt xDD das ist einfach geil


----------



## ÔôSlaineôÔ (23. August 2008)

CroWeD schrieb:


> Neid sowas nennt man auch Neid. Die ganzen Kiddy-Hater sind nur angepisst weil sie mit Ihren Untoten-Schurken mal nicht auf der Insel alles umknocken können.
> Ja es ist erlaubt, warum auch nicht? Er bezahlt für alle Accounts.
> 
> mfg




du schublade, der TE meinte es sei ein ORC-schami gewesen, diese spielen bekanntlich horde wie auch undeadschurken. der TE IST ein schurke, nur haltn n ally, der sich hier aufregt. erst denken dann posten...und vor allem net alles über einen kam scheren

kkthxbye greetz


----------



## Wray (23. August 2008)

whine,whine...aber multiboxing im bg ist schon arm, nur für die, die es normal nciht können


----------



## Serodiar (23. August 2008)

mir auch schon passiert nur im arathi...waren aber 5 stück übrigens auch schamanen

und das geilste war alle auf meiner seite haben gesagt, dass die 5 genau gleich heißen würden...denen sind jedoch die sonderzeichen wie ´`^ etc. nicht aufgefallen...

grüße


----------



## Spectrales (23. August 2008)

Oh Man..

Pl0x stay stuned!


----------



## Seamus@Todeswache (23. August 2008)

Ziemlich bescheuert muss man sein, wenn man sowas betreibt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

5 Accounts = ca. 65 € monatlich und 780 € im Jahr

Der Sinn des Spiels ist bei sowas auch kaum noch vorhanden.

Wenn die blöden Noobs in Onlinespielen keine Cheatcodes eingeben können, und normalen Spielern den Spaß verderben müssen, finden die leider immer irgendwelche Tricks.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (23. August 2008)

Arnorns schrieb:


> dann ist es aber kein normales multiboxing weil er da ja einfach auf die noch lebenden switchen könnte



Multiboxer lassen in der Regel all ihre chars sterben sobald einer tot ist, damit alel wieder auf einem punkt sind (am friedhof). sonst würde das ganze nicht funktionieren.



Surfer schrieb:


> naja...wer so freakig ist und so viel kohle in ein game investiert hat mit der realen welt nimmer viel zu tun



sicher. wer 350.000 euro in ein auto steckt obwohl man auch mit einem für 5000 von a nach b kommt ist normal, wer 65 statt 13 euro im monat für ein spiel ausgibt ist ein freak ohne freunde...



Seamus@Todeswache schrieb:


> Ziemlich bescheuert muss man sein, wenn man sowas betreibt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



5 chars eines mutiboxers sin mit etwas absprache leicht zu killen. massfear, einzelne mit cc rauspicken, chaos stiften,... ein multiboxer verliert sehr schnell die kontrolle wenn er nicht gerade planlose randoms in bgs vor sich hat... oder planlose 5er teams die nicht wissen wie man einen multi kontert...

und spass verderben? inwiefern? weil er (5) dich (1) zerfetzt? selber schuld wenn du dich alleine oder ohne dich mit deinen teammates abzusprechen mit nem multi anlegst... ein 1v5 würdest du gegen normale spieler auch nicht versuchen... der multi hat den vorteil, dass seine chars perfekt zusammenspielen. sein nachtei ist, dass er sehr leicht die kontrolle über das geschehen verliert.

multiboxer sind durchaus zu töten. mit einer gut eingespielten 5er gruppe kaum ein problem. er kann zB seine skills NUR synchron einsetzen. d.H. sein earthshock macht zwar 5fach dmg, unterbricht aber nicht öfter als der eines einzelnen schamis... der dmg seiner kettenbitze sollte also locker heilbar sein. einen raussuchen und mit ms belegen, dann downholen...sollte locker machbar sein...


----------



## Atroniss (23. August 2008)

Seamus@Todeswache schrieb:


> Ziemlich bescheuert muss man sein, wenn man sowas betreibt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt Musikproduzenten die aus Hobby Musik machen und 2000-3000Euro Pro Jahr für Hard/software ausgeben

Lass die Leute doch, Multiboxing kann auch Vorteile haben.Mann sollte andere Leute so akzeptieren wie sie sind, lass den anderen doch mal ihren Spass.


----------



## Juudra (23. August 2008)

Also Multiboxing find ich dufte wie man sieht beim te sein post ^^ 5 schamanen war das vlt sogar flo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich mich erinner hatte er tauren schamis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Naja egal. 

Find Multiboxing nicht schlimm im gegenteil finds ne neue möglichkeit das spiel zu entdecken wenn man was neues probieren möchte.
Wer das geld hat find ich kann machen was man möchte und wenn da einer 5 accs am laufen hat lasst ihn doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThEDiciple (23. August 2008)

multiboxler nix cheat. jedem das seine , man muss sie nicht mögen aber es ist eben erlaubt also lebt damit oder lasst es sein. Wir ham auf unserem server auch einen boxler mit dem ich mich schonma lang unterhalten hab. Das meiste was ihm gegenüber steht ist wohl der neid jedenfalls ist er bei unseren gm's schon bekannt und sie reagieren nicht mehr auf beschwerden seitens anderer user xD


----------



## ThEDiciple (23. August 2008)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> Multiboxer sind einfach nur krank und wer damit sympathisiert, nicht weniger. Aber das merken die (nicht wenigen) WoW-Süchtigen in diesem Forum offenbar schon gar nicht mehr.
> 
> ...



was ist daran krank? ist doch jedem das seine oder meinste nicht? die chance auf so einen spieler im bg zu treffen ist eh 1:100 . anscheind bist nur neidisch das du es dir nicht leisten kannst mehr nicht!


----------



## pirmin93 (23. August 2008)

was wirklich cheat is war als ich mit meinem 39er pvp priester im arathibecken unterwegs war auf einmal kommt n 40er!!!!! übern weg und schnetzelt mit oO


----------



## Toastbrod (23. August 2008)

wenn sie gleiche Chars sind dann sind sie leichter zu steuern und zu beherschen. Er hat halt die 4 Shamis gleichzeitig hochgezockt.

Ich hatte auf meine Server mal n Fall von 6 Shamis, beim Arathibecken is das saugeil der rennt einfach von Flag zu Flag und nietet alles um^^ bis man überhaupt weiß was los is, liegt man schon am boden.


----------



## bluhme (23. August 2008)

ich hab bis jetzt nur 5 lvl 30 hexer gesehen gehabt die gleichzeitig ihren leerwandler gecastet haben.. das sah SO geil aus XD
alle 5 nebeneinander.. selbes equip. selber name mit verdrehten buchstaben und dann auf die sekunde genau gecasted.. den anblick werd ich nie vergessen XD


----------



## Mindista (23. August 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> 5 chars eines mutiboxers sin mit etwas absprache leicht zu killen. massfear, einzelne mit cc rauspicken, chaos stiften,... ein multiboxer verliert sehr schnell die kontrolle wenn er nicht gerade planlose randoms in bgs vor sich hat... oder planlose 5er teams die nicht wissen wie man einen multi kontert...
> 
> und spass verderben? inwiefern? weil er (5) dich (1) zerfetzt? selber schuld wenn du dich alleine oder ohne dich mit deinen teammates abzusprechen mit nem multi anlegst... ein 1v5 würdest du gegen normale spieler auch nicht versuchen... der multi hat den vorteil, dass seine chars perfekt zusammenspielen. sein nachtei ist, dass er sehr leicht die kontrolle über das geschehen verliert.
> 
> multiboxer sind durchaus zu töten. mit einer gut eingespielten 5er gruppe kaum ein problem. er kann zB seine skills NUR synchron einsetzen. d.H. sein earthshock macht zwar 5fach dmg, unterbricht aber nicht öfter als der eines einzelnen schamis... der dmg seiner kettenbitze sollte also locker heilbar sein. einen raussuchen und mit ms belegen, dann downholen...sollte locker machbar sein...



und vorallem nicht gruppenkuschelnt aufn haufen hocken, so das der kettenblitz eventuel gleich 2 leute tötet.


----------



## Esqueleto (23. August 2008)

Grüsse,

Mit dem Schami war ich paar mal im Bg unterwegs ist schon übel wenn da einer ankommt und den KettenBlitzschlag ab bekommt
aber wenn ihr euch mal die Gilde anschaut wo der drin ist werdet ihr sehen das er noch andere Klassen im Multiboxing zockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tenav
Tentaw
Tentax
Tentay
Tentaz

Viel spass im Multiboxing 


mfg Esqu


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (23. August 2008)

5 Schamanen zum Multiboxen werden out.

4 Schamanen und 1 Holy-Priest sind in, denn
dank dem krassen GRP-Heal des Priests gehen die 
4 Totemschnitzer nicht tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw ich hoffe es entschließen sich ein paar damit anzufangen,
und zwar auf dem Server Destromath, Horde. Im AV wäre das
sicher extrem geil.

Btw, wenn nach dem Tod des Mains die anderen nix mehr machen 
dann war das kein Professioneller Multiboxer.

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## Annovella (23. August 2008)

Multiboxing, is erlaubt und wenn man n Schurken spielt sind 5 solcher Shamis kein Problem, man muss natürlich nur wissen wie man an sie rangeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



L2p und flame nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illu Exceter (23. August 2008)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Es gibt Musikproduzenten die aus Hobby Musik machen und 2000-3000Euro Pro Jahr für Hard/software ausgeben
> 
> Blödsinn? ^^ Es gibt auch Hobbygeigenbauer die 15000€ für geeignetes Material ausgeben . Sinnloser Kommentar in meinen Augen, oder möchte wer die Arbeitersituation Mexicos mit Deutschland vergleichen?
> 
> Lass die Leute doch, Multiboxing kann auch Vorteile haben.Mann sollte andere Leute so akzeptieren wie sie sind, lass den anderen doch mal ihren Spass.



Hab mir auch den Spass gemacht und das ausprobiert, weil wer arbeitet hat Geld und kann es sich ja leisten.
Man braucht keine 5 Rechner usw,  ein sehr guter reicht aus. Nja, hab dann für mich gemerkt das ich doch lieber andere Menschen im Ts höre als stumm und still für mich durch tdm zu ziehn. Pvp war sicher auch der Hammer, aber naja, wie gesagt: Getestet und für kommunikative Menschen als schlecht befunden.

Bitte ab hier zitieren.

Grüsse


----------



## dragon1 (23. August 2008)

man kann ein burger kaufen oder gleich 5 heulen dann die anderen das er 5x so satt ist? xD


----------



## JimSelf (23. August 2008)

nun, multiboxing bedarf halt wie schon gesagt wurde das equip etc. pp

aber wie wär es mit einer strategie zum ausschalten der multis?

hätte da ne idee.. wenn ein hexer dabei ist, fear in die folgenden chars haun, die flitzen alle auseinander und
das tolle "folgen" macro des mains hat sich in luft aufgelöst


----------



## Megamage (23. August 2008)

Ich finde es Funny aber meine 3 Schamanen sind erst Lvl 58... Aber macht schon Spass mag  unfair sein aber ist da


----------



## iggeblackmoore (23. August 2008)

Das ist Multiboxing.
Ich glaube ich kenne die bzw den.
Der spielt auf Blackmoore. Ich könnte jetzt auch den Namen sagen, aber das wäre namecalling.


----------



## Keeral (23. August 2008)

habs grad mal wieder mit meinen beiden 37er Mages ausprobiert , macht immernoch spass . WS beide auf den ersten 2 plätzen.
Und bei 2 chars auf einem rechner mit 2 monitoren ists auch null problem wenn der "main" abnippelt


----------



## CroWeD (23. August 2008)

ÔôSlaineôÔ schrieb:


> du schublade, der TE meinte es sei ein ORC-schami gewesen, diese spielen bekanntlich horde wie auch undeadschurken. der TE IST ein schurke, nur haltn n ally, der sich hier aufregt. erst denken dann posten...und vor allem net alles über einen kam scheren
> 
> kkthxbye greetz



Mal abgesehen davon das du den Tieferen Sinn meines Post's nicht verstanden hast, du gerade mal 14 1/2 bist, mich mit "Schubladen" zuflamest und deine Schuhe noch zugebunden bekommst möchte ich dich darauf hinweisen das die ausage mit den "Untoten-Schurken" *NICHT* auf den TE bezogen war.

mfg


----------



## Atroniss (23. August 2008)

Hier schaut das sind geniale Movies

Hier meiN Favorit: http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?i...mp;stream=Vimeo vorallen das mit 5vs 19 ist witzig

das hier ist auch lustig:
:http://www.warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?id=68205&stream=&h=c862308e8269f410b8754417221a13ab  speziall das ende mit spellreflect^^


----------



## Jegan (23. August 2008)

Bin mal 5 Shamys in Arena begegnet. Alle besiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Proud*


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (23. August 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> was wirklich cheat is war als ich mit meinem 39er pvp priester im arathibecken unterwegs war auf einmal kommt n 40er!!!!! übern weg und schnetzelt mit oO


das ist kein cheat. er hat sich einfach mit 39 für die bgs angemeldet und wurde noch vor der einladung 40.

besonders witzig ist das, wenn man das im 69er bg macht und schon sein s2 vorher zusammengefarmt hat.



aber multiboxing find ich auch nicht so schlimm. erstens sieht man die nur sehr selten im bg. ich hab sicherlich schon jede menge bgs gemacht, wohl an die 1000. und nur zweimal hab ich nen multiboxer gesehen. beide mal auf meiner seite (horde). einmal av einmal arathi. im av ham wir gewonnen, weil der einfach locker nach vorne durchgerusht ist.
im arathi ham wir sogar verloren, denn der is nur im kreis gelaufen, also von sw zu hof, von hof zur mine, dann zu ställe, usw.
nur die randoms konnten die basen net halten^^


und so selten wie man die trifft, kann es keinen stören.


----------



## Asoriel (23. August 2008)

das witzigste hier find ich ja, dass alle meinen man braucht soo nen Über-Rechner. Ich hab auch ne Zeit lang auf 5 Accs gespielt, und das auf nem E2200, 2,2 GHZ C2D, 2GB Dualchannel-Ram und ner grottenschlechten X1650Pro, das ging mit allen Details auf Max und bei dauerhaft 30 FPS aufwärts.
An sich ist Multiboxing echt ne feine Sache, ich hab aber gerademal 5 Gametimecards verspielt, also 2 Monate. Ich habs auch nicht selbst bezahlt, sondern habs zum Geburtstag von Freunden bekommen. Desweiteren hatte ich 5 Druiden, danach 5 Hexenmeister.


----------



## ÔôSlaineôÔ (23. August 2008)

CroWeD schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon das du den Tieferen Sinn meines Post's nicht verstanden hast, du gerade mal 14 1/2 bist, mich mit "Schubladen" zuflamest und deine Schuhe noch zugebunden bekommst möchte ich dich darauf hinweisen das die ausage mit den "Untoten-Schurken" *NICHT* auf den TE bezogen war.
> 
> mfg




wo bitte sage ich dass du dich mit deiner beleidigung an die untoten schurken auf den TE beziehst? wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil...wenn du weisst wie alt ich bin müssteste ja auch wissen, dass deine mami mich mag und mir immer kekse und milch gibt wenn ich da war...
träum mal weiter du grosser erwachsener.


----------



## Schlaubel (23. August 2008)

Mit AoE Fear vom Hexer reinspringen...bringt den Typen dann durcheinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (23. August 2008)

Arnorns schrieb:


> kein multiboxing wenn sich dass wirklich so abgespielt hat wie der te erzählt. beim multiboxing hat man 4 pcs mit jeweils einem acc, da warn es anscheinend 4 schamanen die alle immer das gleiche gemacht haben. beim multiboxing muss man alle chars einzeln steuern



Man sieht du hast keinplan vom Multiboxing.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Rofl die Kartoffel (23. August 2008)

Arnorns schrieb:


> kein multiboxing wenn sich dass wirklich so abgespielt hat wie der te erzählt. beim multiboxing hat man 4 pcs mit jeweils einem acc, da warn es anscheinend 4 schamanen die alle immer das gleiche gemacht haben. beim multiboxing muss man alle chars einzeln steuern



LoL! wer hat dir ins Hirn Geschiessen lol Lachflash man dumme menschen gibts sry das musste sein so dum ^^


----------



## Georan (23. August 2008)

Arnorns schrieb:


> kein multiboxing wenn sich dass wirklich so abgespielt hat wie der te erzählt. beim multiboxing hat man 4 pcs mit jeweils einem acc, da warn es anscheinend 4 schamanen die alle immer das gleiche gemacht haben. beim multiboxing muss man alle chars einzeln steuern



You Fail!!


----------



## Schlamm (23. August 2008)

Rofl schrieb:


> LoL! wer hat dir ins Hirn Geschiessen lol Lachflash man dumme menschen gibts sry das musste sein so dum ^^




Nehms mir nicht übel, aba jett wurde schon gefühlte zehnmal gesagt wie der dumm der typ ist, auf dem sich dein gelächter hier bezieht. Vorallem weil diese Bemerkung den dem schon einige zeit und seiten zurückliegt, finde ich solche bemerkungen jetzt total falsch....der wird auch schon nach einen oder zwei anmerkungen gemerkt haben ob das falsch was er gesagt hat....mein gott.....

Schaut euch mal die letzten drei beiträge vor meinen an....tss


----------



## Seamus@Todeswache (23. August 2008)

Rofl schrieb:


> LoL! wer hat dir ins Hirn Geschiessen lol Lachflash man dumme menschen gibts sry das musste sein so dum ^^


Aber dir hat natürlich keiner ins Hirn geschissen!
Bei deiner Rechtschreibung bist eher du der dumme.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CroWeD (23. August 2008)

ÔôSlaineôÔ schrieb:


> du schublade, *der TE meinte es sei ein ORC-schami gewesen, diese spielen bekanntlich horde wie auch undeadschurken. der TE IST ein schurke*, nur haltn n ally, der sich hier aufregt. erst denken dann posten...und vor allem net alles über einen kam scheren
> 
> kkthxbye greetz



Ich Makier dir den Teil nochmal. Also entweder willst du mich jetzt komplett verarschen oder oder du suchst jetzt einfach nur jemanden um zu Flamen.



> ..wenn du weisst wie alt ich bin müssteste ja auch wissen, dass deine mami mich mag und mir immer kekse und milch gibt wenn ich da war...



Kid.....und Brainfucked bis ins bodenlose......

mfg


----------



## ReWahn (23. August 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> 5 Schamanen zum Multiboxen werden out.
> 
> 4 Schamanen und 1 Holy-Priest sind in, denn
> dank dem krassen GRP-Heal des Priests gehen die
> ...



Auch dir: Er hätte locker weitermachen können, aber dann wären seine chars voneinander getrennt und seine schöne bg-ownage vorbei... daher sterben lassen...


----------



## Müllermilch (23. August 2008)

googel ist dein freund ;-)


----------



## Xtros (23. August 2008)

naja nicht ganz.... Multiboxxing is nur mit 2-4 Kasten aufm Bildschirm bzw. noch 1 Bild auf 2. Monitor .... damit alles gleich abläuft braucht man das dazugehörige Skript das man im i-net downloaden kann... jedoch kann man nix dagegen machen die Leute müssen die Acc's ja auch bezahlen!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miarum (23. August 2008)

Esqueleto schrieb:


> Grüsse,
> 
> Mit dem Schami war ich paar mal im Bg unterwegs ist schon übel wenn da einer ankommt und den KettenBlitzschlag ab bekommt
> aber wenn ihr euch mal die Gilde anschaut wo der drin ist werdet ihr sehen das er noch andere Klassen im Multiboxing zockt
> ...



Omg, wie geil. xD


----------



## Shizo. (23. August 2008)

Arnorns schrieb:


> kein multiboxing wenn sich dass wirklich so abgespielt hat wie der te erzählt. beim multiboxing hat man 4 pcs mit jeweils einem acc, da warn es anscheinend 4 schamanen die alle immer das gleiche gemacht haben. beim multiboxing muss man alle chars einzeln steuern




oh man ;D

du hast einen main char und die anderen folgen dir .

Multiboxing ist legal und das Programm dazu kostet Geld .
Wurde auf GIGA  sogal mal eine show drüber gezeigt.

Also wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach ma die .... halten


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. August 2008)

vlt wollte er auch einfach, das alel sterben, damit er sie am fh wieder alle 4 zusammen hat


----------



## hanktheknife (23. August 2008)

> beim multiboxing hat man 4 pcs mit jeweils einem acc


Kannst dir ja 4 PC's kaufen, ansonsten erst informieren, dann schreiben.


----------



## Theradiox (24. August 2008)

echterman schrieb:


> wie gesagt, als der anführer von den vieren tot war haben die anderen nicht mehr gemacht... die haben nur so dagestanden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil diese mit Makros/Scripts von dem einen Account gesteuert werden konnte er nicht einfach umschalten und mit den anderen weiter machen


----------



## Overbreaker (24. August 2008)

Solche Multiboxing Boons gehören gebannt. Und warum das erlaubt ist kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Gold kaufen darf man auch nicht, da es ja nicht sein darf, dass die Leute mit mehr Geld einen Vorteil gegenüber den haben die nicht so viel in der Tasche haben. Multiboxing ist genau das selbe: Man schafft sich weil man mehr Geld hat einen (großen) Vorteil gegnüber den anderen Spielern. Und jeder der dieses Multiboxing hat bzw. unterstützt ist scheinbar zu doof um PvE oder PvP normal zocken. Diese Leute sollten sich lieber von WoW fernhalten.


----------



## WeRkO (24. August 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Solche Multiboxing Boons gehören gebannt. Und warum das erlaubt ist kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Gold kaufen darf man auch nicht, da es ja nicht sein darf, dass die Leute mit mehr Geld einen Vorteil gegenüber den haben die nicht so viel in der Tasche haben. Multiboxing ist genau das selbe: Man schafft sich weil man mehr Geld hat einen (großen) Vorteil gegnüber den anderen Spielern. Und jeder der dieses Multiboxing hat bzw. unterstützt ist scheinbar zu doof um PvE oder PvP normal zocken. Diese Leute sollten sich lieber von WoW fernhalten.



Neider....
Ganz ehrlich, warum sollte BLizz das verbieten? Denen ist es scheiss egal ob den Kunden das Spiel gefällt oder nicht, Hauptsache die Kunden zahln... Und wenn einer das gleich 5Fach tut, wird man ihn garantiert nicht bannen, sondern eher noch bevorzugen (siehe Werbt-einen-Freund-Aktion).


----------



## Overbreaker (24. August 2008)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Neider....
> Ganz ehrlich, warum sollte BLizz das verbieten? Denen ist es scheiss egal ob den Kunden das Spiel gefällt oder nicht, Hauptsache die Kunden zahln... Und wenn einer das gleich 5Fach tut, wird man ihn garantiert nicht bannen, sondern eher noch bevorzugen (siehe Werbt-einen-Freund-Aktion).



Sowas find ich aber einfach nur schlimm...Es sollten sich ganz einfach mal ein ganzer server mit 10k Spielern bei blizz beschweren mal sehn ob die dann die Gehörmuscheln immernoch auf durchzug schalten. Und wenn das nicht hilft, spamm ich einfach die multiheinis voll bis sie damit aufhören ;p. Solln sie mir ein Ticket schreiben, diskutier ich eben mit einem Gm über die fairness des Spieles...


----------



## WeRkO (24. August 2008)

Und der GM wird dir dann sagen das du Spam in zukunft unterlassen sollst und er nichts tun kann weil BLizz multiboxxen nich verboten hat (wegen oben gennanter Gründe)...


----------



## Frostnova (24. August 2008)

der ganze thread is ja sowas von hihihi.........

ich mein, wie oft sieht man die schon? ich habs erst 2 mal mitbekommen und ist auf jeden fall schön anzuschauen wenn man auf einmal vor einer wand von totems steht^^


----------



## WeRkO (24. August 2008)

Bisher habs ich es glaub so 10mal mitbekommen, am meisten sind mir die 4 PoM Mages in erinnerung geblieben die wirklich alles weggerotzt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overbreaker (24. August 2008)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Und der GM wird dir dann sagen das du Spam in zukunft unterlassen sollst und er nichts tun kann weil BLizz multiboxxen nich verboten hat (wegen oben gennanter Gründe)...



Lol und was will der GM tun wenn ichs nicht unterlasse? mich bannen? weil ich mich für die fairness des Spieles eingesetzt hab? Ich hoffe das die Herren von Blizz mal aufhören auf ihre Konten zu glotzen und endlich mal zur vernunft kommen. Und so hilflos wie sich die GM immer tun sind sie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (24. August 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Lol und was will der GM tun wenn ichs nicht unterlasse? mich bannen? weil ich mich für die fairness des Spieles eingesetzt hab? Ich hoffe das die Herren von Blizz mal aufhören auf ihre Konten zu glotzen und endlich mal zur vernunft kommen. Und so hilflos wie sich die GM immer tun sind sie nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du immer weiter spammst und emhrmals reportet wirst kriegst erst nen 3h ban, dann nen 24er, danach nen 72h bann und dann am ende steht en perma bann (musste schon viel spammen, aber naja, soll ja nicht unmöglich sein) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overbreaker (24. August 2008)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Wenn du immer weiter spammst und emhrmals reportet wirst kriegst erst nen 3h ban, dann nen 24er, danach nen 72h bann und dann am ende steht en perma bann (musste schon viel spammen, aber naja, soll ja nicht unmöglich sein)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke das schaff ich schon   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hauptsache der Typ ist dann so richtig genervt das er es aufgibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (24. August 2008)

Najo, oder er packt dich einfach uffe igno und gut is xD


----------



## Overbreaker (24. August 2008)

Und davon abgesehn wäre ich sehr Interesiert, was der GM mir als Ausrede vorlegen würde wenn ich ihn fragen würde warum das Multiboxen nicht verboten ist. Bezweifle nämlich mal das der sagen wird: "Ach naja weisste wir wir sind alle Geldgierig, deshalb brauchen wir diese Leute, denn die spülen ordentlich Geld in unsere Kassen". Wobei, wundern würde es mich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overbreaker (24. August 2008)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Najo, oder er packt dich einfach uffe igno und gut is xD



neuen char erstellen ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S.: Ich seh gerade, dass ich mich mit einem Vergelter Kollegen unterhalte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (24. August 2008)

naja, er würd dir sagen er könne dir darüber keine Auskunft erteilen (oder so ähnlich).
Der neue Char, hmm, Spam melden sag ich nur, wird die Igno auf nit so voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT. bin pennen


----------



## Overbreaker (24. August 2008)

WeRkO schrieb:


> naja, er würd dir sagen er könne dir darüber keine Auskunft erteilen (oder so ähnlich).



Nur bin ich in dem Sinne nicht so leicht abzuhängen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich würde weiter nachhaken warum er mir denn das nich sagen könne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also GM´s dieser Welt, kauft euch mal lieber paar Nerven aus Titan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Der GM Schlächter xD


----------



## Suraia (24. August 2008)

nja hat jetz zwar ned so viel mit deim thread zu tun aba nja ich posts trotzdem mal ! schaut euch mal diese feigen hordler an :   [attachment=4434:WoWScrnS...8_180219.jpg]


----------



## Zermeran (24. August 2008)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAuysLCO4Sg

www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8uLUBEPB-U


die geilsten Videos überhaupt!! Erstens echt krass wie der abgeht und zweitens auch noch sehr sehr geil gemacht :-)


----------



## Sunny* (24. August 2008)

hab auch schon mal von sowas gehört/ oder gelesen
mich wurde ja grad mal interesieren wie viele es von diesen multiboxern so rumrennen- hab leider noch keinen gesehen^^


----------



## Frostnova (24. August 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Nur bin ich in dem Sinne nicht so leicht abzuhängen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




da würd ich dir als gm mal ganz schnell nen temporären bann aussprechen. mal schaun wie lang du dann noch nerven wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (24. August 2008)

Suraia schrieb:


> nja hat jetz zwar ned so viel mit deim thread zu tun aba nja ich posts trotzdem mal ! schaut euch mal diese feigen hordler an :   [attachment=4434:WoWScrnS...8_180219.jpg]


 Die Bilder ham nix mit feige zu tun, da hat einer ganz gut exploitet, wärst du schlau gewesen hättest du es nem GM geschrieben, der hätte garantiert nen 3h-24h Ban gekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (24. August 2008)

wie bescheuert ist es bitte sich wegen sowas groß aufzuregen und nen gm damit nerven zu wollen?
die multiboxer sind ziemliche ausnahmen und sieht man selten mal in nem bg. von 100 bgs sind die vll einmal dabei (wenn überhaupt).

und dieses eine mal "unfairness" wird man ja überleben, zumal man es gegen die sogar einfacher hat, als gegen eine 5er gruppe aus anderen spieler die per ts komunizieren.

aber gibt ja immer leute die sich wegen irgendwas aufregen müssen, auch wenns im grunde sonst niemanden stört.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (24. August 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Solche Multiboxing Boons gehören gebannt. Und warum das erlaubt ist kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Gold kaufen darf man auch nicht, da es ja nicht sein darf, dass die Leute mit mehr Geld einen Vorteil gegenüber den haben die nicht so viel in der Tasche haben. Multiboxing ist genau das selbe: Man schafft sich weil man mehr Geld hat einen (großen) Vorteil gegnüber den anderen Spielern. Und jeder der dieses Multiboxing hat bzw. unterstützt ist scheinbar zu doof um PvE oder PvP normal zocken. Diese Leute sollten sich lieber von WoW fernhalten.



hallo,
hast du Dich schon einmal mit Multiboxing richtig auseinander gesetzt ? NEIN, dann sei am besten nicht so laut hier im Forum.
Leute die Multiboxing betreiben finde ich nicht nur krass sondern einfach nur GUT. Warum das so ist, ganz einfach schon aus dem Grund die Gruppe in jeder Situation richtig zu kordinieren. Hierbei redet man nicht einfach mehr von Ziel im Ziel und folgen. Es gibt Leute die Raiden nicht nur 5er Instanzen. Das machen die meisten aus Spass und wenn halt 10Acc was kosten,...hmmm mal überlegen, ist ja nicht mein Geld. Was du hier abgibst ist einfach NUR NEID. Sorry, aber ich weis immer noch nicht wie man mit einem 386 richtig WoW spielen kann.

PS: ich hab es auch einmal versucht, nur mit 2 Chars^^ aber das wird mir mit der Zeit zu stressig. (wenn man nicht nur eine Klasse steuert)


----------



## Seamus@Todeswache (24. August 2008)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> die multiboxer sind ziemliche ausnahmen und sieht man selten mal in nem bg. von 100 bgs sind die vll einmal dabei (wenn überhaupt).


Jetzt sind Multiboxer vielleicht noch selten anzutreffen.
Aber bei der riesen Spielergemeinschaft die WoW hat, werden es in nächster Zeit bestimmt mehr davon.
Die BGs kannst dann irgendwann vergessen.


----------



## Schlamm (24. August 2008)

Kann mir einer von euch mal sagen wieviel geld man dafür ausgeben muss, für multiboxxing? Nein, ich hab nicht vor daszu machen, würd mich nur mal interessieren


----------



## AoC.Virtus (24. August 2008)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Kann mir einer von euch mal sagen wieviel geld man dafür ausgeben muss, für multiboxxing? Nein, ich hab nicht vor daszu machen, würd mich nur mal interessieren



überleg doch mal,,....

5x Acc (ka was das spiel jetzt kostet)
5x Monatsmiete für Acc

und zum Schluss einen PC mit einer Extrem guten Grafikarte (min 2 Ausgänge zweck 2Monitore) und Prozessor


----------



## Matalo (25. August 2008)

Magazad schrieb:


> Multiboxer würde ich nie mit in eine Ini nehmen teamspiel gleich NULL.


Ich hab mit 4 unterschiedlichen Chars gleichzeitig gelevelt. Tankpala, Holypriest, Schurke und Mondkin.
Willst erst gar nicht wissen was das für ne anstrengung ist in Instanzen. Ab 60 musste ich mit den Chars einzeln in Inis gehen weil die Inis einfach zu heftig werden für einen alleine und "Kopfnuss" alleine reicht als CC nicht. War aber schon mit Tankpala und Priesterin in Botanika weil wir keinen Heal fanden und von der Gruppe beklagte sie keiner.. 
Ich kenne viele die mit mehren gleichen Chars spielen "Schamys, Magier, Shadowpriest" und warum sollten die kein sinn für Teamspiel haben? Hattest überhaupt schonmal einen Multiboxer in einer Gruppe für eine Instanz? Denkst nicht das der sinn für Teamplay bei einem Multiboxer sich verstärkt weil er eben immer in einem Team ist?



echterman schrieb:


> schon krass finde ich das... wir krank muss man sein, wenn man so ne nummer abzieht... derjenige hat echt kein leben...


Was hatt die anzahl der Accounts einer Person zu tun ob er ein RL hatt oder nicht?
Denkst nicht das der mit mehreren Accounts arbeiten muss um sich seine Accounts leisten zu können oder ein gutes einkommen von irgendwo her haben? Bei einem Hartz4 empfänger bezweifle ich stark das er mehrere Accounts besitzt bzw. problemlos leisten kann.
Darfst gerne denen sagen das sie kein RL haben, die täglich zuviele stunden mit WoW verbringen oder ihr wortschatz aus "lol rofl omg noob owned"usw. besteht.


Noch was für Overbreaker..
Man ist nicht Multiboxer vom ersten Tag an, jemand der neu in WoW ist, wird wahrscheinlich nichtmal wissen was Multiboxing bedeutet.. Erst nach meinem Zweiten 70er(Hordi) wusste ich was Multiboxing ist.. dann halt kein bock mehr gehabt um noch ein Char hochzuspielen also legte ich mir einen 2. Account zu und levelte so mit 2 gleichzeitig(Allis).. unterdessen sind es 4 Accounts.
Heulend verkriecht sich das Emo unter dem Tisch "mimimimi"


----------



## Loktor (25. August 2008)

Naja versetz dich doch einfach mal in seine Lage. Er rennt mit seinen 4 Schamys durch das BG, killt jeden instant oder zumindest sehr fix da er immer 4 Casts auf einmal raushaut, und darf sich danach koeniglich ueber das "IMBA!!!!11einseinself", sowie das "Cheating!!!11einseinself" Geflamme im Forum amuesieren. Haette ich Zeit und Lust fuers Multiboxing, wuerde ich es auch machen. Allein fuer den Spass Faktor.
-Bandi


----------



## Finsterniss (25. August 2008)

Spaß macht des bestimmt, kostet eben etwas mehr. Wer es hat, der hat es halt. Der ders nich hat mault rum. Aber Multiboxing hat auch was gutes in Inis, keiner würfelt dir was weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matalo (25. August 2008)

Mit 4fach Kettenblitzschlag ist halt mal nicht zu spassen.. Ist auch völlig egal ob die 4Chars nur 1Spieler steuert oder es 4verschiedene Spieler mit jeweils 1Schammy und im TS sind.
Wer sich über Multiboxer beschwert ist einfach nur neidisch.
Im BG ist mir sowieso scheissegal ob ich von 1 Alli verhaut werde oder 20Allis. 
Was ist schlimmer für eine einzelne Person: der Spieler mit den 4Accounts oder 4Spieler die im Teamspeak koordiniert zusammenarbeiten? Und plötzlich ist der Multiboxer nur noch ein kleines Problem.



Finsterniss schrieb:


> Spaß macht des bestimmt, kostet eben etwas mehr. Wer es hat, der hat es halt. Der ders nich hat mault rum. Aber Multiboxing hat auch was gutes in Inis, keiner würfelt dir was weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bevorzuge zu sagen: "Es erhöht die Chance, das keiner was wegwürfelt"^^


----------



## Matalo (25. August 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Hehe^^
> 
> Und ich liebe es in die Mitte reinzuspringen und Schreckensgeheul zu casten. Sieht dann immer geil aus wenn 5 Schamis wie verschreckte Hühner durch die Gegend rennen und sich nicht mehr koordinieren können.


In den meisten fällen hatt der Multiboxer jetzt schon verloren^^


----------



## Caidy (25. August 2008)

sufu ftw ^^ ich glaub es gab schon mind 2 solcher threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja es ist multiboxin, kein cheating


----------



## Evereve (25. August 2008)

Arnorns schrieb:


> kein multiboxing wenn sich dass wirklich so abgespielt hat wie der te erzählt. beim multiboxing hat man 4 pcs mit jeweils einem acc, da warn es anscheinend 4 schamanen die alle immer das gleiche gemacht haben. beim multiboxing muss man alle chars einzeln steuern



Das ist gleich zwei mal falsch. Erstens geht boxing auch mit einem PC und zweitens steuert man alle Chars über einen. Genau das ist ja der Sinn des boxens....

@ TE: 
übers boxen regen sich schon lange und viele Leute auf. Manche sehen es als cheaten an, andere finden es toll. 
An sich fände ich es auch ganz witzig mal 5 Chars gleichzeitg zu spielen, vor allem weil man so herrlich Instanzen alleine machen und Farmen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich würd deshalb niemals 5 Acc bezahlen o.O


----------



## dergrossegonzo (25. August 2008)

Auf Allieseite gibts auch einen.

Die haben alle den gleichen Namen und nur der Endbuchstabe ist von A bis D durchgehend.

Wem´s Spaß macht.....

Blizz fördert das im Moment ja geradezu mit dieser bescheuerten "Wirb einen Freund" Aktion.

3-fache XP. Ranporten und Level verschenken.....


----------



## Komakomi (25. August 2008)

Die schammis hab ich auch schon getroffen! im av, wir hatten 8 mages da... also 2 krieger hin und abgelenkt und alle mages von hinten mit ae angefangen... die waren sofort down.... die mages... einfach down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ich fands lustig is mal was anderes!^^


----------



## Todeshieb (25. August 2008)

Wir standen neulich 3 Boxing Schamis in der 3er Arena gegenüber. Bis wir gecheckt haben, was abgeht waren wir auch schon down ...


----------



## Frostnova (25. August 2008)

Finsterniss schrieb:


> Aber Multiboxing hat auch was gutes in Inis, keiner würfelt dir was weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



man braucht das item dann nur noch x-mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alles hat seine vor- und nachteile




Komakomi schrieb:


> Die schammis hab ich auch schon getroffen! im av, wir hatten 8 mages da... also 2 krieger hin und abgelenkt und alle mages von hinten mit ae angefangen... die waren sofort down.... die mages... einfach down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hrhrhr


----------



## Mindista (25. August 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Und das ist der Punkt an dem man Multiboxxing verflucht bzw. sich drüber beschwert. Finde aber selbst in die Arena gehört das nicht. WoW PvP hat mittlerweile sowieso schon fast nix mehr mit Skill zu tun (Equip beats Skill, definitiv) aber sich dann noch einen zwar legalen aber trotzdem irgendwie unfairen Vorteil zu verschaffen...naja wers braucht. Ich finds arm, und kanns in dem Fall nur noch belächeln.




wie ist es eigentlich, wenn 3-5 spieler mit je einem schamanen in die arena gehen ?

gleichzeitiges nuken eines ziels kann man im ts absprechen, syncrones nuken unter berücksichtigung des pings bekommt man nach etwas einspielzeit auch problemlos hin.

ist für die gegner dann immernoch unfair?

(sag jetzt nicht, man bekommt es nicht syncron hin, so etwas ist in anderen spielen auch gang und gäbe, und in wow sollte es auch kein problem darstellen).


----------



## Matalo (25. August 2008)

3Charaktere die von jeweils einem Spieler gesteuert werden sind eine sehr viel grössere gefahr als nur ein Spieler der 3Charaktere steuert..


----------



## ?!?! (25. August 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Und das ist der Punkt an dem man Multiboxxing verflucht bzw. sich drüber beschwert. Finde aber selbst in die Arena gehört das nicht. WoW PvP hat mittlerweile sowieso schon fast nix mehr mit Skill zu tun (Equip beats Skill, definitiv) aber sich dann noch einen zwar legalen aber trotzdem irgendwie unfairen Vorteil zu verschaffen...naja wers braucht. Ich finds arm, und kanns in dem Fall nur noch belächeln.



Falsch. Da würd ich mir eher Gedanken über meine eigene Unfähigkeit machen wenn ich mit meinen 2 Kumpels 3 Schamis nicht down bringe... Das hast sowas nichts mit Multiboxing zu tun. Wo war der CC? Wo war der DMG und der Heal des eigenen Teams? Fragen über Fragen... Aber das was du (und einige andere) da babbeln kann man nicht als Antwort betrachten.


----------



## Sayonara Simon (25. August 2008)

echterman schrieb:


> so leute, vorhin ist mir was so stranges übern weg gelaufen, dass ich erstmal genauer hinschaun musste um das ganze richtig zu erkennen.
> 
> PVP Auge des Sturms, an sich nichts besonderes aber vorhin hab ich etwas krasses gesehn. Ich seh nen komplett S3(rest episch) equipten Drenai Krieger mit an die 18K hp. er läuft auf einen Orc Schamanen(komplett S2 plus das dicke schild) zu, ich schurke(nachtelf) und schleiche hinter den schamanen mit schattenschritt. auf einmal haut der schamane nen kettenblitz raus und der krieger fällt tot um
> 
> ...



4 accounts mit 4 chars halt. weiss jetzt nich was daran so besonders sein soll. is halt bissl teurer^^


----------



## Nihtingàle (25. August 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Sowas find ich aber einfach nur schlimm...Es sollten sich ganz einfach mal ein ganzer server mit 10k Spielern bei blizz beschweren mal sehn ob die dann die Gehörmuscheln immernoch auf durchzug schalten. Und wenn das nicht hilft, spamm ich einfach die multiheinis voll bis sie damit aufhören ;p. Solln sie mir ein Ticket schreiben, diskutier ich eben mit einem Gm über die fairness des Spieles...




Es wurde schon eine ganze Gilde gebannt (dauerhaft) mit ca 150 Mitgliedern (Acc). Es werden sich niiiiiiiiiiiieeee 10.000 Beschweren, die vereinzelten hier im Forum sind alle Voller neid. Und das wird auch leider so bleiben. Was schätz Du wie viel MBler es gibt?????


----------



## xCheetahx (25. August 2008)

Ich finde ihn Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der ist bei uns in dem Server Proudmoore Allianz Seite. Habe ihn life gesehen. Er selber Mänliche Schami und 4 Weibliche Schamis mit folge Buchstaben am ende. Ich sah ihn zum ersten mal, wo ich meine Pala twink hoch zog, habe ich um hilfe gebeten in Allgemeinchannel, er hat sich gemeldet und meinte er müsste kurz seine gruppe verlassen, er wäre gleich da. Aufeinmal 5 Schamis bei mir, ich dachte schon was geht jetzt ab? War hammer zu sehen, wie er mit restliche 4 Chars Elites gekillt hat. Hat mir auch erzählt wie es funktioniert als Multiboxing. Er steuert nur sein eigene Main Char und andere 4 Chars laufen bei Ihm auf dem zweiten rechner. Also kann er nur sein Main steuern und die anderen folgen Ihn. Klasse sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hätte ich Kohle, genau was für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Würde spaß machen Hordis zu killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cool so was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dachte wäre illegal aber ist legal.


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

Multiboxer sind für mich kinder die zuviel geld haben und weil sie aleine zu schlecht sind und niemand mit ihnen spielen will machen sie ne 5er gruppe -.-

meiner meinung nach isses schlimmer als boten .. denn ein bot stört nicht .. afk marken oder umklatschen wayne .. 1 vs 1ist fair
wenn einer 5 zockt sind das für mich 4 bots ..


----------



## Matalo (25. August 2008)

Hi mein Name ist Multiboxer. Ich habe 4 Accounts. Ich Pwne alles. LoLoLoL
-.-

Nee im ernst! Wie schon oft gesagt wurde.. was macht das für ein unterschied ob du von einem Spieler umgehauen wirst der mit 4Accounts spielt oder von 4Spieler?
Das ne ganze Gilde gebannt wurde wundert mich nicht.. früher war Multiboxing auch verboten.



Minastirit schrieb:


> Multiboxer sind für mich kinder die zuviel geld haben und weil sie aleine zu schlecht sind und niemand mit ihnen spielen will machen sie ne 5er gruppe -.-
> 
> meiner meinung nach isses schlimmer als boten .. denn ein bot stört nicht .. afk marken oder umklatschen wayne .. 1 vs 1ist fair
> wenn einer 5 zockt sind das für mich 4 bots ..


Wenn niemand mit einem Spielen will wird es an dem Charakter von der Person liegen.
Ich würd gerne mal einen Minderjährigen Multiboxer kennenlernen.
Multiboxen tu ich nebenbei wenn ich mit eines meiner Chars gerade nicht Raiden/Instanzen gehe und bei der Gilde wo ich bin komm ich gar nicht zum Boxen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ist mir wurscht^^ spass hab ich sowieso, ob mit 1 Account oder 4)


----------



## Frostnova (25. August 2008)

geht doch was anderes zocken, wenns euch nicht passt. könnt ihr eigentlich immer nur nörgeln? keiner zwingt euch doch wow zu spielen. aber ihr könnt gar nicht mehr anders, weil für euch wohl nix anderes mehr existiert. ihr seid doch diejenigen, die das problem haben. schade dass man deswegen kein ticket ingame eröffnen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (25. August 2008)

Magazad schrieb:


> Ich mag die typen auch nicht naja wer die kohle hat . Multiboxer würde ich nie mit in eine Ini nehmen teamspiel gleich NULL.




der typ mit seinen multiboxing system nimmt dich auch nicht mit ; )


----------



## grünhaupt (25. August 2008)

hi,

an alle Soloplayer, die was gegen Multiboxer haben. Spielt erstmal 5 Chars zur selben Zeit. Macht mal eine Sammelquest, bei der ihr  xx Items für 5 Chars  haben müsst. 

Multiboxen ist anstrengender als nur ein Char zu spielen. Die ganze Zeit muss geschaut werden, ob alle Chars  das machen was man will. 

Für mich ist es die Mühe allemal wert. Keine Ninjalooter, keine Egomanen in der grp, die, sobald sie alle Items haben die grp verlassen und dich im Stich lassen. Und es ist, wie gesagt ein ganz anderes spielen. Interessanter.

mfg Grüni.


----------



## Matalo (25. August 2008)

Frostnova schrieb:


> geht doch was anderes zocken, wenns euch nicht passt. könnt ihr eigentlich immer nur nörgeln? keiner zwingt euch doch wow zu spielen. aber ihr könnt gar nicht mehr anders, weil für euch wohl nix anderes mehr existiert. ihr seid doch diejenigen, die das problem haben. schade dass man deswegen kein ticket ingame eröffnen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das mit dem gejammere ist echt extrem in WoW:
Ah preise zu hoch, mein Schamy wurde geschwächt ich hör auf mit WoW, zuviele Kinder(spiel ab 12! hast was gegen Kinder? dann spiel was anderes!), Schurken sind unfair, Druiden sind so imba, Palas sind feige, die Allianz gewinnt jedes Bg, WoW macht mir kein spass mehr, ich weiss gar nicht warum ich noch weiter WoW spiele, Blizzard ist scheisse.. usw. 
Sachen die man täglich im Handelschannel sieht..
Wozu noch weiter 13euro jeden Monat zahlen wenn man nicht zufrieden ist mit WoW? Tja die sucht..


----------



## Nebola (26. August 2008)

Vorallem Schamanen sind nicht nur im PvP Imba..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8uLUBEPB-U...feature=related 
Das ist übel so schnell gehen die Bossen sonst nicht down

LG Nebola


----------



## Stricker810 (26. August 2008)

Multiboxxing heißt das, ich finde das ziemlich witzig weil ich die biss jetzt nur auf der horden seite gesehen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

( auf bufffed.de gibt es schon einen beitrag dazu)


----------



## Abigayle (26. August 2008)

Multiboxxing? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  4 Chars auf einmal?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  4 Acc?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich krieg Angst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wer bezahlt *rechne* ca. 120€ alle 2 Monate für sowas? Ich hab als Kiddie 10 Mark (die gute alte DM) Taschengeld bekommen. 

Naja, sagens wirs so: Wenns schee macht ....  Ich finds affig und echt unsportlich, aber solche Spinner gibbet leider. Nicht aufregen, sich seinen Teil denken und gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Schont die Nerven. Ich lach mir einen bei solchen Idioten.


----------

